# Ferry to Norway



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,
I had planned this summer to spend a frew months touring Norway and understood that there was a ferry from Newcastle to Bergen.
After trying to find this link I am told that it no longer runs.
Has anyone toured this part of the world or has an alternative route information that I could use.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

A few years ago I think my parents got a ferry across to Denmark, and went across to Sweden via the bridge connection, and onto Norway from there, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norway*

Hi

Probably your best route is DFDS to Denmark and make your way from there. Could also do Dover-Calais etc and then onto Germany or Denmark for a www.colorline.com crossing to Denmark.

Russell


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Fraid the Newcastle-Bergen route stopped running last year....shame.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

Used the route many times, there used to be to Fjordline and DFDS. DFDS took over Fjordline and the route to Sweden stopped. DFDS shut the service down all together last year. A victim of cheap flights and soaing fuel costs.

As russel suggested, you can get to Denmark by DFDS then use this.

Crossing < Click

Top Gear did a similar trip and you do not need to use a ferry, just Eurotunnel.

My choice would be to get ferries from Harwich to Esbjerg then Copenhagen to Oslo.

However, the DFDS sailings can easily run into the £1000 price region for just 2 adults!. If you have the time Eurotunnel and Ouresund may appear a lot cheaper (especialy with Tesco Eurotunnel Deals). But, bear in mind 1 way to Oslo alone from Calais is around 1200 miles. To Nordcap thats 2600 miles or 5,200 miles return.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My brother used to do regular runs in his white van upto the artic circle collecting Ford parts from a Norwegian supplier when ford could not get them quick enough in bulk.

He always went via Dover then overland to Denmark then up through Sweden before heading over to the destination in Norway. He said there are far to many Fjords and ferries in Norway making any journey very expensive. Even Norwegian truckers travel via Swedish roads to go north or south.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

The other point to consider is the *very *high price of the 2 bridges you need to cross - as well as the Oresund bridge there's another to get through Denmark, the Storebaelt. Our van is 3850 kg, so the latter would have cost 180 euros return, on top of 150 euros for the Oresund. Ouch!

There are ferries from Germany to Sweden (to avoid both bridges), and from Denmark to Sweden (to avoid Oresund) but they are nearly as dear.

We decided against travelling to Sweden, given we could only take 2 weeks holiday.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thankyou all for your interesting info on visitin Norway.
It would appear a very expensive venture now that the ddirect ferry from Newcastle has been cancelled, Tom


----------

